# 18 inch or 17 inch wheels...



## Edel4011 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey,
I'm new to this site and am looking for some help deciding what wheels to get on the GTO I'm planning on buying soon. I think the 18s look cooler, and I don't really mind the extra cost (495). What concerns me is the low-profile tires. Will they be a lot worse in the winter than the regular tires that come on the 17s? I live in Chicago, and I'm planning on driving the car year-round, so I have to think carefully about this. Any thoughts?
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey Matt, welcome to the site.

As for winter driving, the 17's are wider, 18's are narrower. Most have reported the same driving ability to keep this car moving with both rims. Its really your choice as the car is gonna be a fun time in the snow anyway. I would suggest getting the 18's as they are more rare, and investing in a set of snow rims and tires.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard Matt:

I have the 18"s and I LOVE them. However I do NOT, drive the car that much (if at all) in the winter. The tires are a "summer only" type of tire so I'm not so sure they'd do anything for you in a good amount of snow. The 17" wheel option may yield better options for snow tires.

If you really love the 18"s I'd get them. I know you'd be able to find a set of 17" stockers on one of the GTO sites for winter. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> the 17's are wider, 18's are narrower


I've heard this in the past. The difference of width is nominal, however.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

quarter inch, 245-45-17 compared to a 235-40-18.


----------



## edman79 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, but a quarter inch X 4 is an inch less tire on the road. Is it worth it for the 18s?

EDDIE ED


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

you already have a combined area of 32" with the 17's, so you go down to 31" with the 18's.

Is it enough for a 3800lb car? NO. It needs 40" to really utilize the suspension. But, gotta work with what your dealt.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Yes. I love the stance the 18's give the Goat. From what I've heard, the BFG's on the 17's aren't of the greatest quality. 


1/4 is not much, and if you're in the snow, it't take about an extra foot to help a goat out. However, when at the track thats some extra rubber I'd like w/ the 18's, Big Mike!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

I believe the LS2 cars could have 315's out back and would still burn the crap out of em.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I prefer the look of the 17" over the 18's. I find the 18's rather bland in design. Pontiac has practically the same rim on the GTO, G6 GTP, and Solstice as well. I hate remakes like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

they have to save money too. Apparently being a multi-billion dollar company, you still have a budget.......


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

If you don't plan on driving in the snow it doesn't matter.

If you are, in my state (VA) you may be ticketed even for something like getting stuck if you don't have all season tires on. 

God forbid you have a wreck and there's snow or ice on the roads. Summer tires are just another point the other guys lawyer can bring up against you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

noz34me said:


> If you don't plan on driving in the snow it doesn't matter.
> 
> If you are, in my state (VA) you may be ticketed even for something like getting stuck if you don't have all season tires on.
> 
> God forbid you have a wreck and there's snow or ice on the roads. Summer tires are just another point the other guys lawyer can bring up against you.


If that aint the daggon truth !!!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I prefer the look of the 17" over the 18's. I find the 18's rather bland in design. Pontiac has practically the same rim on the GTO, G6 GTP, and Solstice as well. I hate remakes like that.



They're pretty close to some aussie HSV wheels. I'm sure thats where they were derrived. I like 'em because they help fill those large wheel openings. I'd love it they had an option for a wheel like a C6. Freaking offsets and bolt patterns! Boooooooooo:willy:


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> They're pretty close to some aussie HSV wheels. I'm sure thats where they were derrived. I like 'em because they help fill those large wheel openings. I'd love it they had an option for a wheel like a C6. Freaking offsets and bolt patterns! Boooooooooo:willy:


I like those also.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I like those also.












I guess if I ever come across the +$70K I've been looking for, I'll just get this and my problem will be solved!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

bah, go all out, get one from Geiger!

http://www.desktopmachine.com/framepic.php?id=4220&size=1024


----------



## Edel4011 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like the 18s are marginally worse than the 17s because they're "performance" tires, but that no matter what tire I have it's going to be tough in the winter. (Are "performance" tires the same as "summer" tires? Does that mean the 17s are "all-season"?) I'm looking at buying a new '05 from a dealer around here and b/c the car is invoiced with 18s, he wants to charge me to switch to 17s, even though the 18s are an option. So I'd save a few hundred bucks with the 18s, ironically. Maybe I'm kidding myself thinking I can drive the GTO through a Chicago winter, but I really want the car. Maybe it's worth getting another set of wheels with snow tires. Thanks again, and I'd appreciate any further input.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

If your gentle on the gas, you can get through the winter with ANY tire, it would just be easier on a set of winter tires.

yes, performance is somewhat the same as summer, sorta. Both suck in the winter! 

First thing, get the car. Secondly, come back here and let me know when your ready to buy a set of winter tires, and I will hook you up with the best price and where to buy from.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

man just reading this post im getting confused LMFAO... id say just grab the 18s and street tires for summer .. then for winter .. stay with the stocks and wrap um in chains.. or spiked snow tires... then swap um out when you want and have fun with um...:willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

cant use snow chains on an IRS car. Absolutely will destroy the half shafts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> cant use snow chains on an IRS car. Absolutely will destroy the half shafts.


thats why I said .. chains/spikes... cus how do I know? I live in hawaii LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> cant use snow chains on an IRS car. Absolutely will destroy the half shafts.


thats why I said .. chains/spikes... cus how do I know? I live in hawaii LOL... our COLD is when you got the A/C down to 70 !!! hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

I actually like the heat. It is 82-85 in my office and close to 90 here in the apartment.

Did you know, in the summer, I STILL wear my leather jacket?!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Ya also have to keep in mind that with the low profile tire, it's that much less room for error with road hazards, which can hurt your wheel. The 17's give you a little bit more rubber between the tire and the wheel, which makes that set up a lil more forgiving.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

ya TONs of road hazzards.. but I just drive around the elderly.. :willy: arty:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

low profile tires have less sidewall flex thus handle the curves better...I guess


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

What are the visual differences?


----------

